# Former UW head coach Lesle Gallimore named GA Commissioner



## Dargle (Jun 26, 2020)

https://www.soccerwire.com/news/girls-academy-appoints-lesle-gallimore-as-first-ever-commissioner/

Kind of seems like a big deal.  Not sure of her experience running a youth soccer program, but she certainly has college and national team connections.  Most heads of these new leagues have been more on the business/entrepreneurial side than firmly on the soccer side.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 26, 2020)

Can't be a big deal, it's not ECNL [sarcasm]

Seriously, good for her and the league.  I do like the player centered focus of the league and hope they can pull it off.


----------



## dk_b (Jun 26, 2020)

Dargle said:


> https://www.soccerwire.com/news/girls-academy-appoints-lesle-gallimore-as-first-ever-commissioner/
> 
> Kind of seems like a big deal.  Not sure of her experience running a youth soccer program, but she certainly has college and national team connections.  Most heads of these new leagues have been more on the business/entrepreneurial side than firmly on the soccer side.


I think she's coached at Crossfire over the years so she has some.

She's a legend (her story of basically founding the Cal program while an undergrad is terrific).


----------



## soccerfan123 (Jun 27, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> Can't be a big deal, it's not ECNL [sarcasm]
> 
> Seriously, good for her and the league.  I do like the player centered focus of the league and hope they can pull it off.


Holy Inferiority Complex bringing up ECNL in the very 1st reply! Doubt youl see similar in the ECNL section with GAL getting talked about.  Jus enjoy GAL for what it is theres no need to project bro an hope it all works out. so long as the girls are happy and get to play thats the main thing


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 27, 2020)

soccerfan123 said:


> Holy Inferiority Complex bringing up ECNL in the very 1st reply! Doubt youl see similar in the ECNL section with GAL getting talked about.  Jus enjoy GAL for what it is theres no need to project bro an hope it all works out. so long as the girls are happy and get to play thats the main thing


ECNL has it’s very own section?  Sounds nice!


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 29, 2020)

Since my daughter plays for one of the GA clubs (ok, so far only training..), I spent some time to learn more about Ms Gallimore and I am so dang happy to be with GA!


----------



## dk_b (Jun 29, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Since my daughter plays for one of the GA clubs (ok, so far only training..), I spent some time to learn more about Ms Gallimore and I am so dang happy to be with GA!


She's really an exceptional person.


----------



## VegasParent (Jun 30, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Since my daughter plays for one of the GA clubs (ok, so far only training..), I spent some time to learn more about Ms Gallimore and I am so dang happy to be with GA!


As I said in another thread, I'm cautiously optimistic about the GA. With the marketing they have been doing and now this hire, things look good but no one will know for sure until games and showcases are played.


----------



## happy9 (Jun 30, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> As I said in another thread, I'm cautiously optimistic about the GA. With the marketing they have been doing and now this hire, things look good but no one will know for sure until games and showcases are played.


I'm with you.  I'm confident that the play on the pitch will meet expectations.  What parents yet don't know is if the slick, effective, and thoughtful marketing campaign will translate to an acceptable league administration experience - scheduling, game day execution, showcase execution, etc.  I hope so.  

ECNL does a good job in creating a great game day experience, as did the DA.  I think that's important to the girls and more importantly to parents.  Parents want to validate their expenditure.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 30, 2020)

If GA carries through with game day experience as culmination of their excellent marketing, they’ll be fine. Think parents will just be glad to be out watching kiddos playing again!  Bonus if every team comes away a winner...


----------



## VegasParent (Jul 1, 2020)

This was a good endorsement


----------



## futboldad1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Apologies in advance but I'll post this article from 2008 whenever this perv is put on a pedestal..... I just don't know how AD is rolled out as a positive role model for anything to do with young women.....









						North Carolina and Coach Settle Sexual Harassment Suit
					

University to pay $385,000 to former women's soccer player who complained of hostile climate, and undertake review of policies; coach apologizes but faces no further action.




					www.insidehighered.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

dk_b said:


> She's really an exceptional person.


I don't know anything about her but watching her final game said it all.  Seemed like half an hour hugging former players that came to support her.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> This was a good endorsementView attachment 8010


too bad HE isn't as credible.


----------



## happy9 (Jul 1, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> Apologies in advance but I'll post this article from 2008 whenever this perv is put on a pedestal..... I just don't know how AD is rolled out as a positive role model for anything to do with young women.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly a misstep.  I'm sure he wasn't the only one with something great to say about an iconic PAC-12 coach.  Someone didn't do their research well enough and jumped on the Tarheel bandwagon - which is understandable, given the Tarheel accomplishments in D1 women's soccer. 

Regardless, she still remains a great selection and what he said is likely true.  Unfortunately he's someone I wouldn't  trust around my DD.


----------



## Giesbock (Jul 6, 2020)

Has Coach Gallimore done any media interviews about her plans for the GA?


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 27, 2020)

Replying to myself feels like trying to resuscitate a failing patient...  But I’ll do it anyway.

GA teams are training in CA and I believe playing scrimmages in AZ and TX..?

what are ECNL teams up to?


----------



## happy9 (Aug 27, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Replying to myself feels like trying to resuscitate a failing patient...  But I’ll do it anyway.
> 
> GA teams are training in CA and I believe playing scrimmages in AZ and TX..?
> 
> what are ECNL teams up to?


Resuscitation is always good!  AZ  GA teams had their first scrimmages last weekend and there will be more this weekend.  Rumors are flying around of course.  Apparently a  CA team will be in town this weekend, bringing two girls teams for a scrimmage.  There is also discussion around having ECNL/GA teams play each other in the very near future.  I'll believe that when I see it.  Anyway, scrimmages, rumors, conspiracies - all good as long as the ladies are playing.  

All ECNL teams appear to be practicing - basically every club in the greater phoenix area is practicing.  Fields are hard to come by but they are making it work - practice schedules seem consistent.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 28, 2020)

happy9 said:


> All ECNL teams appear to be practicing - basically every club in the greater phoenix area is practicing.  *Fields are hard to come* by but they are making it work - practice schedules seem consistent.


Are cities still restricting facilities in the Phoenix area?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Are cities still restricting facilities in the Phoenix area?


Phoenix and Scottsdale are using SCIENCE.

The science says lots of kids can practice and do scrimmages. At the same time the science tells the 2 cities that games (unlike scrimmages) are not allowed.

So for next weekend (tournament Rising Cup), the club running the tournament has moved from Reach 11 and SSC to Fear Farm (private fields) and Salt River Fields (reservation land...right next to the spring training facilities the tribe built).

So practice and scrimmage on city owned fields OK. Games not yet. Science.

Maricopa just south of Phx has their fields open and last weekend they were used by the AZ Soccer Assoc to host play in games for the few remaining spots in the various levels of their leagues.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 28, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Phoenix and Scottsdale are using SCIENCE.
> 
> The science says lots of kids can practice and do scrimmages. At the same time the science tells the 2 cities that games (unlike scrimmages) are not allowed.
> 
> ...


What he said.  

The city of Gilbert is also apparently letting game play this weekend at one of their new facilities (Desert Sky Park?).


----------



## dad4 (Aug 28, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Phoenix and Scottsdale are using SCIENCE.
> 
> The science says lots of kids can practice and do scrimmages. At the same time the science tells the 2 cities that games (unlike scrimmages) are not allowed.
> 
> ...


I suspect the difference is that the health directors dont want tournaments because of the crowds.

If they allow games, someone will arrange things so that a series of games just happen to be held at the same place and food trucks just happen to be there.  

If they say scrimmages, maybe people will keep it a little more low key.   

Anyway, hope your kid has fun at the scrimmages/games.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Anyway, hope your kid has fun at the scrimmages/games.


My kid is scrimmaging. Our game schedules are on hold since she her league is mainly So Cal teams.


----------

